# Anarchist eliquid



## AlphaDog (27/4/16)

Bought this juice at Vape Cartel today. It is simply fantastic. I can't put it down! If I'm not mistaken, it tastes like ANML Looper, but creamier. 

The awesome thing is that it's offered at 2mg nic and it's made a huge difference for me. No dry mouth at all. Super smooth!

All you local juice companies, you guys need to offer 2mg nic too. 3mg nic is usually just too harsh when you're running dual coil setups.


----------



## stevie g (27/4/16)

Flavor profile?


----------



## AlphaDog (27/4/16)

Sprint said:


> Flavor profile?


Lol, forgot to add. Edited the original post. I think it tastes like ANML Looper.


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/4/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Lol, forgot to add. Edited the original post. I think it tastes like ANML Looper.


What does ANML taste like ?


----------



## AlphaDog (28/4/16)

Fruit loops

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What does ANML taste like ?


Fury is great like a corn flake cerial, Looper is the ORIGINAL fruit loops cereal, and Carnage is a killer strawberry. 

Great juices and ANML is lab tested and certified.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Yes please another Looper clone to go with the 350 Looper clones we have locally sigh...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Imperator (28/4/16)

So, the flavour description reads as: "Sweet white sugar cupcake chaos, with vanilla crème frosting. Riddled with hints of Frosted Flakes and fruity pebble mayhem." I was intrigued and bought a bottle of it. I immediately sold it off again :/ 

It tastes like a very heavy lemon based Looper clone.


----------

